# IrDA MA 660 Blues (Unable to install in XP)



## Ricky (Jan 8, 2007)

I had baught this thing a long ago to use it with irda stuff like phones (most probably) but all phone I had were either with bluetooth or nothing ie. most basic phones too.

So recently I ended up with a phone which is having Irda as mode of transfer, I thought to use it but misplaced driver CD, now I went too --> *global.mobileaction.com/download/download1.jsp?phoneBrand=2&modelID=35&go=+Go+

Downloaded driver-- installed but its not detecting it for USB to Irda, 
XP shows that New hardware found "USB to Irda" but its unable to find driver.

*global.mobileaction.com/product/product_Infrared.jsp is the product I am having.

Any light on this problem ?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2007)

common

thruogh some light !


----------



## hyde (Jan 15, 2007)

give me your email id (send me a message)... i'll send u the drivers for the IrDA


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 15, 2007)

I too have got the Mobile Action 660 Irda.
But the drivers which they provide in the CD are of *MA 620*. So windows can't install the hardware. I had written an email to Mobile Action. They replied saying that MA660 drivers are available for download from their website. But, to my disappointment, I found that those too were for MA620. Those  guys didn't reply anymore, nor their website updated. Now the device is lying with me useless.  I did a thorough googling for the drivers. They all gave the drivers named MA660, but when I opened up the zipped file, it would be the same MA620.

Check the bottom of the device. Do you find their written *MA 660*?

*@hyde *Do you surely have the drivers for MA660? I too have given you a message. Thanks a lot....


----------



## Ricky (Jan 17, 2007)

why dont you upload them to megashare.com ?

I and others can easily download it then .
Lucky star, I am too facing same problem, exactly same scenerio, I have MA 660 !


----------



## Ricky (Jan 20, 2007)

anyone having real working driver for same device ?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 20, 2007)

@ricky, Didn't hyde send it to you?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 20, 2007)

No , he did not !


----------

